# Marimo Moss Ball



## mschuck18 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello, I'm new to the aquarium hobby. I bought a "Marimo Moss Ball" from Petsmart at the recommendation of a clerk. I haven't been able to find any information about these online or in my books. Are these moss balls beneficial? What do they do? Will they grow? Will they harm my other plants? I have Crypto Wendtii, Lobelia cardinalis, Amazon Sword, and El Nino Fern. Thanks for any help.


----------



## krissytina (Aug 19, 2013)

I have one in my 46 gal tropical tank...It has not grown much...but my elephant nose likes pushing it around. 
I had one in my blue lobster tank but she destroyed it.


----------



## ironklad (Apr 14, 2013)

I think they need a decent amount of light, and rinse/vac the debris from them occasionally. I had one in a dimly lit Betta tank, which died after about 5 months.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They may enjoy being squeezed out regulary,but I saw no gain or lack from doing or not.I have had mine for three years with basically zero growth.I've pulled pieces off,cut in half,you name it.None of what I did killed any,but neither did it encourage any different growth then the undisturbed.This plant is kind of a phenomamna to me,and appearently the world where in most places it considered a protected species.It has caused no harm to any of my plants either.
Marimo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They do grow very slow.I was told the ringing helped to keep their shape. Alsomoving it around from time to time.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

They use up nitrates just like any other plant...can't be all bad. You move them around to get even growth.


----------



## mschuck18 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for your help.


----------

